# Feeling so much better



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

I am finally starting to find some relief. Each day things get a little more clear and I feel a little better. I started taking hydrocortisone (cortisol) about 2-3 months ago when I found out my levels were extremely low. The doctor said it would take a few months before I started to notice much. I've been sticking with it and can't believe how good I feel. I have been regaining a lot of confidence and feel a lot more clear headed. I don't sit around pondering weather life is real or if I'm going crazy because I don't feel crazy or unreal. Sometimes my head still feels a little fuzzy but each day it seems to be getting better and better. I don't typically throw out numbers but if I had to say, I'd say I feel 75-85% better. I truly can't believe it I thought I was cursed and would have DP the rest of my life. I will continue to keep everyone updated. If you are interested in getting your cortisol levels checked (cortisol = fight/flight hormone) you should make an apt. with an endocrinologist and get them tested.


----------



## peachy (Feb 9, 2008)




----------



## ZachT (Sep 8, 2008)

That's Great!! 
I am still trying to build up my vitamin d levels by taking vitamin d3.

And for people who live way up north and don't get enough sun should take vitamin d3.

I got my blood test and i was very low on vitamin d.
I talked to doctors and they said you can take 4000 iu's daily.


----------



## Guest (May 26, 2010)

I saw the doctor a week ago and asked her about the cortisol. She said that she has checked it in the past and wanted to look up the labs but never said anything. Grrr.

Anyway, I am SO happy for you. I know how screwed you felt. That is so wonderful that you are feeling better.


----------



## PositiveThinking! (Mar 5, 2010)

surfingisfun001 said:


> I am finally starting to find some relief. Each day things get a little more clear and I feel a little better. I started taking hydrocortisone (cortisol) about 2-3 months ago when I found out my levels were extremely low. The doctor said it would take a few months before I started to notice much. I've been sticking with it and can't believe how good I feel. I have been regaining a lot of confidence and feel a lot more clear headed. I don't sit around pondering weather life is real or if I'm going crazy because I don't feel crazy or unreal. Sometimes my head still feels a little fuzzy but each day it seems to be getting better and better. I don't typically throw out numbers but if I had to say, I'd say I feel 75-85% better. I truly can't believe it I thought I was cursed and would have DP the rest of my life. I will continue to keep everyone updated. If you are interested in getting your cortisol levels checked (cortisol = fight/flight hormone) you should make an apt. with an endocrinologist and get them tested.


It's always good for the other members as well (me for example) to see these kind of posts! Glad you are feeling better and thanks for sharing


----------



## Xerei (Feb 17, 2010)

surfingisfun001 said:


> I am finally starting to find some relief. Each day things get a little more clear and I feel a little better. I started taking hydrocortisone (cortisol) about 2-3 months ago when I found out my levels were extremely low. The doctor said it would take a few months before I started to notice much. I've been sticking with it and can't believe how good I feel. I have been regaining a lot of confidence and feel a lot more clear headed. I don't sit around pondering weather life is real or if I'm going crazy because I don't feel crazy or unreal. Sometimes my head still feels a little fuzzy but each day it seems to be getting better and better. I don't typically throw out numbers but if I had to say, I'd say I feel 75-85% better. I truly can't believe it I thought I was cursed and would have DP the rest of my life. I will continue to keep everyone updated. If you are interested in getting your cortisol levels checked (cortisol = fight/flight hormone) you should make an apt. with an endocrinologist and get them tested.


glad you're feeling better bro! really am! May God be with you.


----------



## Claymore (Jun 13, 2009)

Thats Awsome Kenny! I figured that was going to help you. Dude I got arrested again and spent another week in jail. I just got out today.


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

Claymore said:


> Thats Awsome Kenny! I figured that was going to help you. Dude I got arrested again and spent another week in jail. I just got out today.


Oh snap that sux bro, sorry to hear. What for? Pm me.


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

tinyfairypeople said:


> I saw the doctor a week ago and asked her about the cortisol. She said that she has checked it in the past and wanted to look up the labs but never said anything. Grrr.
> 
> Anyway, I am SO happy for you. I know how screwed you felt. That is so wonderful that you are feeling better.


Ah what the? Demand em! Or demand to get retested.


----------



## Minerva8979 (Jan 30, 2010)

I remember you talking about this weeks ago. It's crazy what aggrivates our bodies to set the stage for this shit! Good for you man! I hope you keep getting better!


----------



## Sarasi3 (Mar 4, 2010)

Yay SiF!!! That is wonderful news









After chat, you mentioned I should get my cortisol checked.... well I collected a blood test form from my doctor about a week ago and I will be getting mine tested also, just as soon as i can psych myself up LOL I have a fear of needles









I will let you know (and everyone) If I have low cortisol, and what I am going to do to fix it!

Cheers for the post!

MiF


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

Music is Freedom said:


> Yay SiF!!! That is wonderful news
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's great, I look forward to hearing your results


----------



## PositiveThinking! (Mar 5, 2010)

By the way, is there a name for the test? Or do you just go to the endocrinologist and say you wanna get your cortisol levels tested(just like that)?


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

PositiveThinking! said:


> By the way, is there a name for the test? Or do you just go to the endocrinologist and say you wanna get your cortisol levels tested(just like that)?


That should be all you need to say.


----------



## PositiveThinking! (Mar 5, 2010)

surfingisfun001 said:


> That should be all you need to say.


Oh alright, thanks a lot for the info! Would be really great if it would atleast help a bit with the spaced out part..


----------

